# Food-related documentaries and movies



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm watching a doc on netflix right now called "a matter of taste serving up Paul Liebrandt", and it's absolutely fascinating. I'm really respecting this man. He seems to be a truly talented working chef. Although some of the foods are outrageously bizarre. He also does sous vide on stove top, which I've never seen done before. I've only seen that cooking method done in the specialized machine.






A few months ago I watched "Jiro Dreams of Sushi", which was also quite good.






They added a few new ones to netflix I added to my queue.

Anything you've watched lately you care to recommend?


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

My favorite food movie is Babette's Feast. As a person who's lived the majority of her life in a foreign country, i could really identify with her need to assert her real identity and show people what cooking can be. It may seem very strange for an American to want to show Italians about food, but the variety of food in the world is so vast, and most people i know may eat a total of 20 dishes. And say what you will, Italians don;t know how to make cakes /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif. I make my own babette's feast every christmas, with about fifty people (in 900 sq feet), densely packed and mostly standing, I make some 20 different dishes, all from scratch and all unusual and tasty. And at least 10 different deserts, including various kinds of cookies, and a huge buche de noel and english christmas cake. I feel like Babette when i do it.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

I just love Big Night!


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh man, that looks good, and they have it on netflix!

The spaghetti lady is from the movie Heartburn. She cracks me up. I think she was also in sex and the city. Good actress.

they don't have Babbettes feast /img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

Love, love, love Big Night, but I love anything with Stanley Tucci.....he's just pure genius in Big Night....
also Water For Chocolate......

joey


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Fried green tomatoes at the whistle stop cafe.

2 years ago we stopped off in Julliette GA for my first taste of fried green tomatoes at the new whistle stop cafe. The fried okra was to die for. I could've eaten it till i burst. bought a tourist fan and glad i did. Georgia gets hot eh?


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

I _think_ I watched water for chocolate years ago..not sure. Fried Green Tomatoes has been recommended to me by my husband for years but I never seem to find it readily available.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

FGT....your basic weep-flick.

Like water for chocolate, had they been a little more frugal in editing the

painfully s l  o   w  parts, cudda been an outstanding classic drama.

But subtitles are hard enough without having to down a pot of coffee

to get thru it. Of course......those fluent in  spanish wouldnt have that problem.

A foreign film, out of print, but so outlandish it is now selling for 300 dollars on

ebay....The Cook, The Thief, His Wife and  Her Lover. Defintely food related and

DEFINTELY not for the faint-hearted!

Of course there's also Delicatessen. Oh the French and their food. Ugh.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

They have it on netflix. I'll have to check that one out too.

The same with a made for tv movie called The Queen of Mean, about Leona Helmsley. Costs a fortune on Amazon...yet they have it on netflix.


----------



## wpgcook (Dec 26, 2012)

I really enjoyed Julie & Julia. A feel good movie.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

I haven't watched Julie & Julia.They had it on netflix for a limited time, but by the time I wanted to watch it they had yanked it off.

How could I forget Eat, Pray, Love. Loved that movie.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

On the documentary side has anyone mentioned 
Fast Food Nation (the meat packing industry) or Supersize Me? (the fast food industry)
Both films deal with the 'why are Americans so fat' question...fast food...ya think? 
Both films turned my stomach and both films made me angry.
they may not be the best made docs, but they are important

joey


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

I haven't watched Fast Food nation, but I did get a chance to watch Super-Size me, and it was indeed an interesting self-sacrificing experiment. I can't say that I could ever do to my body (anymore) what he did to it during those 30 days. I often wonder if it caused long-term damage he'll never be aware of.

It reminds me of a so-called documentary about juicing, but I believe the doc was a very cleverly produced informercial about the breville juicer. It's called Fat Sick and Nearly Dead | a Joe Cross Film.

I just quickly looked it up and I guess I'm not the only one who thought the same.

http://milwaukeemaven.blogspot.com/2012/04/fat-sick-nearly-dead-most-genius.html


----------



## wpgcook (Dec 26, 2012)

Not a movie but how about any of the Fawlty Towers episodes that involve cooking/dining? Classics!


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

geez, I was just thinking about that show this morning and having quite the laugh...John Cleese as Basil always reduced me to a puddle....god, who can forget that walk!! those dining scenes were hysterical....god, I miss that show......funny funny stuff. I
joey


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Who's killing the great chefs of Europe. Classic 70s. Very tuff to find.
And it was actually Morley not delouise.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

durangojo said:


> geez, I was just thinking about that show this morning and having quite the laugh...John Cleese as Basil always reduced me to a puddle....god, who can forget that walk!! those dining scenes were hysterical....god, I miss that show......funny funny stuff. I
> joey


lqtm





  








smirk.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
May 26, 2013








Joey I have the full VHS set of Faulty Towers and a VHS player that still works (fingers crossed-knock wood-and all that)

I still hear the wife, what was her name? yelling BASIL!

I haven't had ANY fast food since watching those two docs... ::gag::

my very very very first job was at McD's, one of the first opened in Hawaii, and I ate that XXXX for an _entire year_.. ::GAG::


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

You just gotta love fawlty towers! I got all episodes on dvd.
The other series I love and have watched several times is "chef!" With Lenny Henry. Absolutely hilarious!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Meezenplaz said:


> Who's killing the great chefs of Europe. Classic 70s with dom delouise. Very tuff to find.












Love Fried Green Tomatoes. I own it and everytime I watch it I still get choked up.








One of the funny scenes in the movie. And YOU just have to LOVE the BBQ scenes !

Another one I really enjoyed was Vatel. The food preparations that went into serving the King of France was absolutely fabulous.

The book " *The Book of Unholy Mischief " * descriptive book on food. I have the audio CD .


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

butzy said:


> ... The other series I love and have watched several times is "chef!" With Lenny Henry. Absolutely hilarious!


I saw something about that somewhere, I'm going to look to see if i can watch that on Nextflix, I've never seen it here on our PBS in the middle of the Sonoran desert...


----------

